# watching dragon optical illusion



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

I don't know if this has been posted here or not.






and the website

http://www.grand-illusions.com/opticalillusions/three_dragons/


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I found that a couple of years ago. I printed it out and put it together, and set it on my desk at work. It was funny to see people go by my desk, and the come back and way back and forth to see the effect. It is very cool.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I've had the blue one sitting on my file cabinet for a while now. It really is a cool illusion.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

Its led me to look into a whole bunch of other illusions and maybe a freakshow style haunt.

1. An Ames room for a giant 
2. A Pepper's Ghost where I'll claim I move an entire haunted room
3. A Bloody Mary mirror with a one way mirror and an actress on the other side.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Okay....I must've folded something wrong...my dragon doesn't move.....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The dragon doesn't move, P5 - you do:googly: And you have to close one eye.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Come on Roxy...I am just a bottle blonde! No...I folded something wrong...on his head it says valley fold on his forehead and mountain fold under his eyes...but then you can't tape Tab E (or D or C) where they are suppose to go......I get a D in oragami.....


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

the head should be concave when done not convex like you have it


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Yep, you did it the exact opposite. I know the tabs will work when folded as instructed - valley fold above the eyes, mountain fold below the eyes, and a valley fold below the nostrils. It will look wrong and is counterintuitive, but the illusion requires that arrangement in order to work.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That is a crazy cool illusion.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This might help you, P5:

Back view:










Front view (camera sees it as the illusion, too):


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thank you Roxy!!! (and Caretaker!) I just didn't realize what I was doing wrong....
Thanks especially for the photos Roxy....I would have never been able to get it done.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:....and here is my dragon....Gimlet....
http://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m545/pumpkin513/Dragonillusion_zps1fa05cef.mp4


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Here's another on that's been around a while.
http://papercraftsquare.wordpress.c...-sculpture-free-download-on-papercraftsquare/


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Oh, damn...I wouldn't be able to sleep in the same room with that thing...I'd be expecting it to be climbing up the side of the bed.
Nicely done, Jana! A little disturbing (and thats a good thing!), but nice!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thanks Gary, I think he is adorable! (anyone who loves dragons should definitely have one of these guys) And Digger, thank you for the link...I just printed off the little skeleton head zombie...I am soooo excited!!!

(yes...that is right...I am twelve....)


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Ugh. See what a google search gets you.
http://www.davidairey.com/the-fragile-magic-of-paper/


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:OMG! Everyone I show this to, wants one...I ended up giving Gimlet away to one of our Vendors (He loved him and just because I like his wife so much, I let Gimmey go)....but now I have four more I printed and am sending them all over Goldsboro....
...watch out....Here...there be Dragons......:googly:


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

And in case you were wondering.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gathering_4_Gardner,_Inc.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

And more and more stuff.
http://ravensblight.com/papertoys.html


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

Pretty cool P5, glad you've gotten such a kick out of this. I think they would be tool to set up in an entry way so people walk by them on their way to get candy or whatever


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

*Hollow Face Illusion*

An interesting take on the hollow face illusion. This is a T-rex, but might be interesting if the same theory could be converted to Halloween props such as skulls, ghosts, goblins, etc.


----------



## Knightwolf (Jan 5, 2014)

Good idea. Have a giant one like they did in the video, and position it so as patrons walk by they can't see how the illusion works but they will be creeped out by the illusion itself. Just substitute the dinosaur with something more halloween related


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I have a one of those dragons sitting on my filing cabinet at work. And I've merged your thread with the existing illusion thread


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the merge! Didn't see the earlier thread.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I had one of these on my desk at work, but he fell and got squished. I need to print up a new one. It took me a couple tries to get the first one folded properly.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I've still got my second dragon on my computer tower...from time to time I show his "magic" to customers....some see....some don't. That tells me a lot about a person, whether they can make the dragon move or not. It's funny....kids always seem to make him move.....


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

That's AWESOME and my school kids would love this.....where do I go to get one!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Sent you a link! I print mine on card stock.  They last forever!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And here it is for anyone who did not see it in the first post

http://www.grand-illusions.com/opticalillusions/three_dragons/


----------

